

3Taps' Counterclaim to Craigslist - ujeezy
http://3taps.com/papers/3taps-answer-counterclaim.pdf

======
ujeezy
As a developer who received a C&D from Craigslist for a pretty innocuous app
(seriously, it was built in a weekend), I'm glad to see someone test
Craigslist's legal position in court.

At the very least, I hope it will expose that Craigslist is not just a happy,
hippy-infused neighborhood listserve like many seem to think; rather, like
most other companies, it actually goes to great lengths to quash threats to
its very profitable business.

